# Dell Latitude D610 battery not charging.



## popeye (Jan 27, 2009)

A month ago or so, my battery stopped charging, and would only run off of the adaptor.  There is a light by the hd light that shows when the battery is charging.

Very rarely, when I restart my computer, I'll notice the battery charging light comes on and it will charge, and once charged, I can run it off of the battery.  Then out of the blue it will go off and it wont charge anymore. 

The problem seems really random.  I just wondered if there's anyway I'm accidently turning off the battery charger, or if anyone may know what the problem might be.

Thanks.


----------



## The_Other_One (Jan 27, 2009)

When you run it off battery, how long does it run?  Or if it only charges a bit, how much will it charge?  If it's not holding a charge, it's probably about time for the cells to give out.  If it does hold a charge, maybe there's a short somewhere?  Is anything hot near the plug?  Do you have access to another AC Adapter?  Perhaps it's not putting out enough amps to power the laptop and charge it?


----------



## shogunxp (Jan 27, 2009)

faulty power jack from the laptop, i suspect.


----------



## laznz1 (Jan 27, 2009)

My dad had a similar problems and I think it was a two prongs in the battery touching and shorting out


----------



## terry168 (Jan 29, 2009)

*charging problem*

i would try taking the battery out then re-install it see if that solves the problem.


----------

